# mkvtoolnix mkvmerge .. gui ?

## pieter_parker

```

dep -u mkvtoolnix

media-video/mkvtoolnix-2.1.0:

-bzip2      : Use the bzlib compression library

-debug      : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If

              you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

+flac       : Adds support for FLAC: Free Lossless Audio Codec

-lzo        : Enables support for lzo compression

+qt4        : Adds support for the Qt GUI/Application Toolkit version 4.x

+unicode    : Adds support for Unicode

+wxwindows  : Adds support for wxWidgets/wxGTK GUI toolkit

```

wenn ich mkvmerge eingebe, kommt die konsolenversion aber keine gui, wie kriege ich die gui ?

----------

## Max Steel

Steht da doch:

```
dep -u mkvtoolnix

media-video/mkvtoolnix-2.1.0: 

[...]

+qt4

+wxwindows  : Adds support for wxWidgets/wxGTK GUI toolkit 
```

Und dann nach einem Befehl suchen der irgendwas mit gui heißt.

Oder aber im K/Gnome Menü suchen gehen.

----------

## pieter_parker

hab inzwischen auf version 2.2.0 geupdatet

in den kde menus ist nicht zufinden von einem eintrag

```

mkvmerge

mkvmerge v2.2.0 ('Turn It On Again') built on Jun  2 2008 20:45:41

Error: no output file name was given.

mkvmerge -o out [global options] [options1] <file1> [@optionsfile ...]

 Global options:

  -v, --verbose            verbose status

  -q, --quiet              suppress status output

  -o, --output out         Write to the file 'out'.

  --title <title>          Title for this output file.

  --global-tags <file>     Read global tags from a XML file.

 Chapter handling:

  --chapters <file>        Read chapter information from the file.

  --chapter-language <lng> Set the 'language' element in chapter entries.

  --chapter-charset <cset> Charset for a simple chapter file.

  --cue-chapter-name-format

                           Pattern for the conversion from CUE sheet

                           entries to chapter names.

  --default-language <lng> Use this language for all tracks unless

                           overridden with the --language option.

 Segment info handling:

  --segmentinfo <file>     Read segment information from the file.

 General output control (advanced global options):

  --track-order <FileID1:TID1,FileID2:TID2,FileID3:TID3,...>

                           A comma separated list of both file IDs

                           and track IDs that controls the order of the

                           tracks in the output file.

  --cluster-length <n[ms]> Put at most n data blocks into each cluster.

                           If the number is postfixed with 'ms' then

                           put at most n milliseconds of data into each

                           cluster.

  --no-cues                Do not write the cue data (the index).

  --no-clusters-in-meta-seek

                           Do not write meta seek data for clusters.

  --disable-lacing         Do not Use lacing.

  --enable-durations       Enable block durations for all blocks.

  --append-to <SFID1:STID1:DFID1:DTID1,SFID2:STID2:DFID2:DTID2,...>

                           A comma separated list of file and track IDs

                           that controls which track of a file is

                           appended to another track of the preceding

                           file.

  --timecode-scale <n>     Force the timecode scale factor to n.

 File splitting and linking (more global options):

  --split <d[K,M,G]|HH:MM:SS|s>

                           Create a new file after d bytes (KB, MB, GB)

                           or after a specific time.

  --split timecodes:A[,B...]

                           Create a new file after each timecode A, B

                           etc.

  --split-max-files <n>    Create at most n files.

  --link                   Link splitted files.

  --link-to-previous <SID> Link the first file to the given SID.

  --link-to-next <SID>     Link the last file to the given SID.

 Attachment support (more global options):

  --attachment-description <desc>

                           Description for the following attachment.

  --attachment-mime-type <mime type>

                           Mime type for the following attachment.

  --attachment-name <name> The name should be stored for the

                           following attachment.

  --attach-file <file>     Creates a file attachment inside the

                           Matroska file.

  --attach-file-once <file>

                           Creates a file attachment inside the

                           firsts Matroska file written.

 Options for each input file:

  -a, --atracks <n,m,...>  Copy audio tracks n,m etc. Default: copy all

                           audio tracks.

  -d, --vtracks <n,m,...>  Copy video tracks n,m etc. Default: copy all

                           video tracks.

  -s, --stracks <n,m,...>  Copy subtitle tracks n,m etc. Default: copy

                           all subtitle tracks.

  -b, --btracks <n,m,...>  Copy buttons tracks n,m etc. Default: copy

                           all buttons tracks.

  -A, --noaudio            Don't copy any audio track from this file.

  -D, --novideo            Don't copy any video track from this file.

  -S, --nosubs             Don't copy any text track from this file.

  -B, --nobuttons          Don't copy any buttons track from this file.

  --no-chapters            Don't keep chapters from a Matroska file.

  --no-attachments         Don't keep attachments from a Matroska file.

  --no-tags                Don't keep tags from a Matroska file.

  -y, --sync <TID:d[,o[/p]]>

                           Synchronize, delay the audio track with the

                           id TID by d ms.

                           d > 0: Pad with silent samples.

                           d < 0: Remove samples from the beginning.

                           o/p: Adjust the timecodes by o/p to fix

                           linear drifts. p defaults to 1000 if

                           omitted. Both o and p can be floating point

                           numbers.

  --delay <TID:Xs|ms|us|ns>

                           Delay to apply to the packets of the track

                           by simply adjusting the timecodes.

  --default-track <TID[:bool]>

                           Sets the 'default' flag for this track or

                           forces it not to be present if bool is 0.

  --blockadd <TID:x>       Sets the max number of block additional

                           levels for this track.

  --track-name <TID:name>  Sets the name for a track.

  --cues <TID:none|iframes|all>

                           Create cue (index) entries for this track:

                           None at all, only for I frames, for all.

  --language <TID:lang>    Sets the language for the track (ISO639-2

                           code, see --list-languages).

  -t, --tags <TID:file>    Read tags for the track from a XML file.

  --aac-is-sbr <TID>       Track with the ID is HE-AAC/AAC+/SBR-AAC.

  --timecodes <TID:file>   Read the timecodes to be used from a file.

  --default-duration <TID:Xs|ms|us|ns|fps>

                           Force the default duration of a track to X.

                           X can be a floating point number or a fration.

  --nalu-size-length <TID:n>

                           Force the NALU size length to n bytes with

                           2 <= n <= 4 with 4 being the default.

 Options that only apply to video tracks:

  -f, --fourcc <FOURCC>    Forces the FourCC to the specified value.

                           Works only for video tracks.

  --aspect-ratio <TID:f|a/b>

                           Sets the display dimensions by calculating

                           width and height for this aspect ratio.

  --aspect-ratio-factor <TID:f|a/b>

                           First calculates the aspect ratio by multi-

                           plying the video's original aspect ratio

                           with this factor and calculates the display

                           dimensions from this factor.

  --display-dimensions <TID:width>x<height>

                           Explicitely set the display dimensions.

  --cropping <TID:left,top,right,bottom>

                           Sets the cropping parameters.

  --stereo-mode <TID:n|none|left|right|both>

                           Sets the stereo mode parameter. It can

                           either be a numer 0 - 3 or one of the

                           keywords 'none', 'right', 'left' or 'both'.

 Options that only apply to text subtitle tracks:

  --sub-charset <TID:charset>

                           Sets the charset the text subtitles are

                           written in for the conversion to UTF-8.

 Options that only apply to VobSub subtitle tracks:

  --compression <TID:method>

                           Sets the compression method used for the

                           specified track ('none' or 'zlib').

 Other options:

  -i, --identify <file>    Print information about the source file.

  -l, --list-types         Lists supported input file types.

  --list-languages         Lists all ISO639 languages and their

                           ISO639-2 codes.

  --priority <priority>    Set the priority mkvmerge runs with.

  --command-line-charset   Charset for strings on the command line

  --output-charset <cset>  Output messages in this charset

  -r, --redirect-output <file>

                           Redirects all messages into this file.

  @optionsfile             Reads additional command line options from

                           the specified file (see man page).

  -h, --help               Show this help.

  -V, --version            Show version information.

Please read the man page/the HTML documentation to mkvmerge. It

explains several details in great length which are not obvious from

this listing.

```

dort steht auch nichts von gui oder aehnlichem ..

----------

## Max Steel

Was sagt der denn wenn du mkv eingibst und dann [TAB][TAB] hinterherschickst, auf der Konsole.

Also die Befehlvervollständigung.

----------

## pieter_parker

```

mkv <tab> <tab>

mkvextract  mkvinfo     mkvmerge

```

habs nicht erwaehnt weil das fuer mich schon selbst verstaendlich war das gemacht zuhaben   :)

----------

## Thargor

Hast du schonmal mit

```
qlist mkvtoolnix
```

bzw

```
equery list mkvtoolnix
```

geschaut, welche files es noch installiert?

----------

## Vortex375

Das Gui heißt mmg übrigens.

----------

## pieter_parker

ai caramba .. das ist es  8O  :D  :)  8O  8O  8O 

mmg

wurde wohl vergessen irgendwo dazu zuschreiben, nirgends wo steht das ueber mmg die gui gestartet wird

----------

## pieter_parker

wie sieht das mit der mkvextract gui aus, gibt es dafuer auch einen nirgendswo dokumentierten befehl die gui aufzurufen ?  8O

----------

## pieter_parker

wie rufe ich die mkvextractgui auf ?

----------

